# Mini Roma ... just so small



## westvillage

I’ve always loved the Roma but it seemed too wide to be comfortable on me. So much beautiful weaving on that bag. So I recently pulled the Fashionphile trigger on the Mini-Roma. Unfortunately it’s so very, very small. I’ve downsized to a minimum of four small pouches and a 3x3 wallet but they barely fit and they’re very visible from the top ... and forget a sunglasses case. So regretfully, I’m returning it. Just thought I’d post a pic. It eases my pain  because my heart just skipped a beat when I saw it. Sigh ... I’m on alittle BV hunt for some favs so there’ll be others 

It doesn’t hold nearly as much as my beloved nodinis. And ... grrr ... it was described as tourmaline but it clearly is black. She’s 10/10 adorable but would no doubt live life with me as a shelf ornament.  
Ciao Mini-Roma! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
T


----------



## ksuromax

imo, it looks nice on you, but nothing is good enough if your heart does not sing when you look at it


----------



## Nibb

Great bag, so cute too bad it won’t work for you.


----------



## westvillage

Nibb said:


> Great bag, so cute too bad it won’t work for you.



Thank you. I feel the same way. C’est la vie in the world returned bags


----------



## jbags07

Beautiful bag, nd looks great on you. Maybe one size up would be a better fit?  Thank u for posting the mod shot….I’ve been wanting to try one, and i love the look of the mini!


----------



## momshj

Beautiful bag, I just bought a "small" in a beautiful shade of red. That size may be better for you. I am downsizing from large bags so it's the perfect in-betweeen size.


----------



## momshj

This is the larger size Roma, I just received yesterday but not sure if I am going to keep it. I purchased this from a large department store, it is new but had been markdown. My concern is that I don't know how long they had it in inventory. The leather is not as soft as other BV bags I have purchased in the boutique. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments.... TIA


----------



## Euclase

momshj said:


> This is the larger size Roma, I just received yesterday but not sure if I am going to keep it. I purchased this from a large department store, it is new but had been markdown. My concern is that I don't know how long they had it in inventory. The leather is not as soft as other BV bags I have purchased in the boutique. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments.... TIA
> 
> View attachment 5283005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283008


It looks like a China Red bag which was a very popular BV color for a couple years, starting around 2017. I have a camera bag in CR that I love, and mine has softened with time.

My understanding is that, depending on the dye, some BV leathers end up being relatively softer than others. I doubt the storage would impact the softness really, and I don’t see any big creases indicating that the leather was improperly folded for years on end.

Since the Roma is a more formal and structured bag, I wouldn’t see its relative stiffness as a drawback, especially considering that it would soften as you break in the leather. However, BV ain’t cheap, and if the bag doesn’t make you giddy with happiness, including the tactile experience, then I’d return it. None of us would judge you for that.

Keep us posted on your decision!


----------



## momshj

Euclase said:


> It looks like a China Red bag which was a very popular BV color for a couple years, starting around 2017. I have a camera bag in CR that I love, and mine has softened with time.
> 
> My understanding is that, depending on the dye, some BV leathers end up being relatively softer than others. I doubt the storage would impact the softness really, and I don’t see any big creases indicating that the leather was improperly folded for years on end.
> 
> Since the Roma is a more formal and structured bag, I wouldn’t see its relative stiffness as a drawback, especially considering that it would soften as you break in the leather. However, BV ain’t cheap, and if the bag doesn’t make you giddy with happiness, including the tactile experience, then I’d return it. None of us would judge you for that.
> 
> Keep us posted on your decision!



Thanks for the color/year clarification. Do you think it looks dated? I have two beautiful BV bags I purchased in Barcelona right before the pandemic. They are the classic  Olimpia chain style. I carry them and love them. This bag did not make my heart flutter even at 1/2 off retail. I am really torn as the price was so good and I am not into trendy at all...... I will sleep on it but would rather have something that makes my heart flutter.


----------



## V0N1B2

IMO, this redesigned Roma is a Daniel Lee era bag as I don't believe there is any way in hell Tomas Maier would have put that shiny pushlock on the front of this bag. He had just finished updating the Roma hardware to the engraved intrecciato pattern a few years before his departure. It's possibly from late 2019 - early 2020.
I believe there was a more recent colour called Lipstick? Could be that colour.
I'm not sure which other BV bags you have and are comparing the leather to, but this is most likely 'light calf' and not nappa, so I wouldn't expect it to be soft.
That said, if you don't like it, send it back.


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> IMO, this redesigned Roma is a Daniel Lee era bag as I don't believe there is any way in hell Tomas Maier would have put that shiny pushlock on the front of this bag. He had just finished updating the Roma hardware to the engraved intrecciato pattern a few years before his departure. It's possibly from late 2019 - early 2020.
> I believe there was a more recent colour called Lipstick? Could be that colour.
> I'm not sure which other BV bags you have and are comparing the leather to, but this is most likely 'light calf' and not nappa, so I wouldn't expect it to be soft.
> That said, if you don't like it, send it back.


I’m so glad you commented, V0N, because I always learn new stuff from you.  I didn’t know that DL had ‘revamped’ the Roma during his tenure but it makes sense.

@momshj, I take back my thoughts about the history of the bag, in light of what V0N said.  I imagine this Roma would also be much heavier to carry than your Olimpias, and if it doesn’t make your heart flutter as you said, then I think it should go back.  Is it worth spending money to save money? I’m sure BV will release something else eventually that you’ll love, or maybe you’ll find a TM era Roma that’s better for you.


----------



## Nibb

momshj said:


> This is the larger size Roma, I just received yesterday but not sure if I am going to keep it. I purchased this from a large department store, it is new but had been markdown. My concern is that I don't know how long they had it in inventory. The leather is not as soft as other BV bags I have purchased in the boutique. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments.... TIA
> 
> View attachment 5283005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283008


The Roma is one of my favorite BV bags but that red bag looks off to me. IMO the shiny hardware and shoulder strap really change the look of the Roma bag.


----------



## momshj

Euclase said:


> I’m so glad you commented, V0N, because I always learn new stuff from you.  I didn’t know that DL had ‘revamped’ the Roma during his tenure but it makes sense.
> 
> @momshj, I take back my thoughts about the history of the bag, in light of what V0N said.  I imagine this Roma would also be much heavier to carry than your Olimpias, and if it doesn’t make your heart flutter as you said, then I think it should go back.  Is it worth spending money to save money? I’m sure BV will release something else eventually that you’ll love, or maybe you’ll find a TM era Roma that’s better for you.





I am still so torn but have the week to think about it. The bag is really pretty and versatile.....My concern is the lock is a bit stark. And again, my heart did not skip a beat like it usually does whe I find something I love.

Most likely going back as soon as I am done with my COVID quarantine..... yes,  sadly, I am one of those breakthrough cases


----------



## Euclase

momshj said:


> I am still so torn but have the week to think about it. The bag is really pretty and versatile.....My concern is the lock is a bit stark. And again, my heart did not skip a beat like it usually does whe I find something I love.
> 
> Most likely going back as soon as I am done with my COVID quarantine..... yes,  sadly, I am one of those breakthrough cases


Ooof, I’m sorry to hear about being a breakthrough case! As for the lock, think in time it would develop a patina of scratches from use. I don’t know how that affects your decision to keep/return, just food for thought.


----------



## jbags07

momshj said:


> This is the larger size Roma, I just received yesterday but not sure if I am going to keep it. I purchased this from a large department store, it is new but had been markdown. My concern is that I don't know how long they had it in inventory. The leather is not as soft as other BV bags I have purchased in the boutique. I would appreciate any thoughts, comments.... TIA
> 
> View attachment 5283005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283008


I hope you are felling better now  
 V0N is on target, its a DL version….i recently purchased a DL version of the Garda and returned it. It also had the silver instead of brunito hardware, and the leather did not have the same feel as TM era bags….i love everything about your bag except that hardware and the clasp. If you don’t love it, send it back, and look for a TM version ….call around the Outlets, stalk resellers for one thats like new. But don’t settle.


----------



## momshj

jbags07 said:


> I hope you are felling better now
> V0N is on target, its a DL version….i recently purchased a DL version of the Garda and returned it. It also had the silver instead of brunito hardware, and the leather did not have the same feel as TM era bags….i love everything about your bag except that hardware and the clasp. If you don’t love it, send it back, and look for a TM version ….call around the Outlets, stalk resellers for one thats like new. But don’t settle.







Thanks, I am feeling so much better. The first 24 hours were like a very bad flu and then just a slight head cold.... I am doubled Vaxxed and boosted so I am thankful for that. I did return the bag to Nordstrom. I really tried to love it but just could not. The shiny hardware just kept glaring at me, and the leather just did not give me that feel that I love. Now I will hold onto my money until I find the next "perfect" bag.


----------



## jbags07

momshj said:


> Thanks, I am feeling so much better. The first 24 hours were like a very bad flu and then just a slight head cold.... I am doubled Vaxxed and boosted so I am thankful for that. I did return the bag to Nordstrom. I really tried to love it but just could not. The shiny hardware just kept glaring at me, and the leather just did not give me that feel that I love. Now I will hold onto my money until I find the next "perfect" bag.


Glad you are feeling better   Wishing u a speedy recovery!

i think u made the right decision to return the bag. Had the hardware been the ‘old style’, the bag would have been gorgeous. My Garda looked very cheap with that silver hardware too….another, better bag will come along!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi Everyone, sorry to  would hijack this thread.
Story is i sold my 8yr old DESpeedy25 and got credit vouchers to go towards a new bag.
This BV mini roma popped up and I fell in love with the colour and although Preloved, it's in mint condition.
I'm not too familiar with the brand but I definitely prefer Crossbody bags. 
Would this be a classic BV piece to have and how does the leather/weave wear in time?


----------



## Euclase

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi Everyone, sorry to  would hijack this thread.
> Story is i sold my 8yr old DESpeedy25 and got credit vouchers to go towards a new bag.
> This BV mini roma popped up and I fell in love with the colour and although Preloved, it's in mint condition.
> I'm not too familiar with the brand but I definitely prefer Crossbody bags.
> Would this be a classic BV piece to have and how does the leather/weave wear in time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425418
> View attachment 5425417


Congrats on your new Mini Roma!  Gosh that's such a happy and adorable bag.   I feel like the soft pink could go with so many clothes.  The Roma is a classic and long-running BV style from the time when Tomas Mainer was creative director of BV.

_Many_ of the BV designs from the Maier era--I'd hazard a guess of 50-60%--were not granted "model name" status, but their classics do have names (Veneta, Nodini, Cabat, Knot, etc.) and BV fans know them well.  If I saw you wearing this from across a restaurant, I'd know it immediately (in a good way)!  And it's simply impossible to go wrong with a beautifully crafted satchel.  

The leather will soften and break in with use, but unless you're carrying like solid gold bars, I don't imagine you'd have to worry about the overall shape.  BV leather wears really well.  I carry a China Red camera bag that I wear crossbody, and over the years there's been a little bit of color transfer from jeans and such on the edges of the woven strips, but that's about it.  And I wore that bag for about 3 years nonstop.  I haven't had any color loss from the sides of my bag, only the top because of the constant zipper use and getting into/out of it.  I hope that helps!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Euclase said:


> Congrats on your new Mini Roma!  Gosh that's such a happy and adorable bag.   I feel like the soft pink could go with so many clothes.  The Roma is a classic and long-running BV style from the time when Tomas Mainer was creative director of BV.
> 
> _Many_ of the BV designs from the Maier era--I'd hazard a guess of 50-60%--were not granted "model name" status, but their classics do have names (Veneta, Nodini, Cabat, Knot, etc.) and BV fans know them well.  If I saw you wearing this from across a restaurant, I'd know it immediately (in a good way)!  And it's simply impossible to go wrong with a beautifully crafted satchel.
> 
> The leather will soften and break in with use, but unless you're carrying like solid gold bars, I don't imagine you'd have to worry about the overall shape.  BV leather wears really well.  I carry a China Red camera bag that I wear crossbody, and over the years there's been a little bit of color transfer from jeans and such on the edges of the woven strips, but that's about it.  And I wore that bag for about 3 years nonstop.  I haven't had any color loss from the sides of my bag, only the top because of the constant zipper use and getting into/out of it.  I hope that helps!


Thank you so much for all the advice and helpful info.
I recently did a big purge but back on the hunt for more bags I miss my slouchy balenciaga bags I use to own but not the weight. Did little research that BV older styles are lightweight and hold a ton, so I guess this will be a slippery start


----------



## Euclase

chubbyshopper said:


> Thank you so much for all the advice and helpful info.
> I recently did a big purge but back on the hunt for more bags I miss my slouchy balenciaga bags I use to own but not the weight. Did little research that BV older styles are lightweight and hold a ton, so I guess this will be a slippery start


Oh yeah, if you want lightweight and slouchy, you're in the best kind of trouble with BV!


----------

